# Quote the Job with the Customers Help



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

I just have to see how many of you feel like me.

Customer wants my cabinets but also wants me to install and do the remodel. (OK)
You agree even though you really don't like the carpentry side of the remodel. (Drywall, stick work plumbing so forth)
During the hole build he is there constantly and actually coming in without being asked and holding up the drywall, cabinet etc. and is really getting in the way.

Or mybe you have someone say he will help to keep the cost down before the job starts.

I just got done with a bathroom job this week like this.

How would you approach the customer to get him out of your hair?

Would you walk away from the job? (I almost did)

How would you quote such a job?

Overall they are really pleased but I think I got a little grayer and balder.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Remember that it is their home and they just want the job done right, but they don't know that if they leave it to you it will be. Perhaps if you talk with the wife about her husband, you might get your way. For instance, express concern that he seems to be struggling when lifting some of the items and that you would feel terrible if he got hurt. if the wife is smart or concerned she will go talk with him and recommend against him helping since she wants her husband to be able to continue to clean the gutters.

my 2 cents


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

I assume that other than the customer you are working alone…. tell them that you work alone because you prefer working alone, you enjoy chatting with them, but you are used to doing these jobs by yourself, and because your methods are taylored for working alone, having another set of hands actually distracts and slows you down. as long as you are thankful for their effort, and never say that they dont have the skill to help you, most people have no problem. bottom line, the customer is always right, so never say they are a nuissance, say that it is what your used to doing, that you are stuck in your ways. also, because you are not used to having a coworker around, and you dont check before swinging a hammer, or moving a sheet of drywall, you are a danger to them.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Believe it or not they changed there mind after the work started and said I could not work on Sundays. Religious thing. Even though they knew I worked this as a second job. And the weekends were my time to do it. After the 2nd weekend they cut me off. Then got upset cause it was taken too long. LOL

This was a job from HE __ But overall I think their happy.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I was guilty of this once, long ago. I contracted an 81 year old guy to install some roll up garage doors so I tried to help him. He did not want the help so he just went home and came back to finsh the job when I was not there. Worked well for him. Ha ha.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've dealt with this by telling them :

The Charge To Do Your Job = $X
The Charge To Do Your Job While You Watch = $2X
The Charge To Do Your Job While You Help = $3X

If this is delivered with a smile, most folks are ok with it. One customer actually told me once that they wanted to make sure I was doing it right. They left when I asked them how they would know. - lol


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Sawkerf, you left out:
Repair work you've already screwed up =$4X


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

I actually think after this experience I will remember sawkerfs math.

I don't need the money that bad to deal with that.


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

I always say for insurance purposes no one but me and my employeses can be near or around tools or someone using a tool solves both issues cause no one wants to get sued or hurt


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was building custom boats i quoted the basic hull, deck and cabin per designer's plans. Everything after that was cost plus at an agreed hourly rate. The owner could make all the custom changes he wanted and we could build him anything he liked but he realized that these things would add to the bill. Changes were discussed and given a go or no go and everyone was happy. Incidently, the bill never got out of hand and I was always friends with the customer afterwards.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

OOPS! Cabs beat me to it..LOL…. When we had our Construction Company we did exactly that. "The Insurance Company says…...".

We had some insurance. Just out of Curiosity, I phoned our Insurance broker to find out for sure. DAM RIGHT!! He said. "Not only that but when you're not there you better make sure there is no way they can access your tools and if possible the work site!!" 
1. I bumped our coverage up to 3 Mill from 1.5 Mill. Personally Injury.

2. Had a good Yak Yak with our Emplyees over a few Beers and Wings, which is what we always did on a Friday night, explaing some New Rules to them.

3. Changed our Contract to cover it, had it read, and Changed by the Insurance Companys Lawyer.

Never had to use it ($$$$) but it was drawn to the Customers attention at signing of the Contract.

SO! It's for real!! Food for thought Res???

Rick


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I know how you feel. I prefer to work by myself whenever possible. I enjoy my alone time. Last summer I built a deck for a neighbor while my mom and stepdad were visiting. My stepdad wanted to help, but we both have our own way of doing things. After having him question why I was doing something, for about the 100th time, I joked about firing him. We laughed about it, but I think he got the hint. It's not that I don't appreciate the help, I just don't usually want it. LOL


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks all


----------

